# Remmina 1.0.0 issues



## willbprog127 (Aug 16, 2014)

Greetings.  I have two problems with the 1.0.0 version port of Remmina.  These appear to be FreeBSD-specific as the same issues aren't in the Linux versions I've used.

Problem 1:
The problem area is the 'quick-connect' section of the main window, just under the menu bar.  The drop-down and button widgets should not be stretching vertically. (see attached image)

Problem 2:
On connecting to a VNC server, Remmina segfaults, every time.  This is on either a straight connection or through SSH tunneling.  I have provided the gdb output below:

```
Starting program: /usr/local/bin/remmina 
[New LWP 100415]
[New Thread 80c006400 (LWP 100415/remmina)]
Remmina plugin XDMCP (type=Protocol) registered.
Remmina plugin VNC (type=Protocol) registered.
Remmina plugin VNCI (type=Protocol) registered.
Remmina plugin GKEYRING (type=Secret) registered.
Remmina plugin telepathy (type=Entry) registered.
Remmina plugin RDP (type=Protocol) registered.
Remmina plugin RDPF (type=File) registered.
Remmina plugin RDPS (type=Preference) registered.
Remmina plugin SFTP (type=Protocol) registered.
Remmina plugin SSH (type=Protocol) registered.
[New Thread 80c361000 (LWP 100941/remmina)]
****CONNECTION MADE TO VNC SERVER HERE*****
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
[Switching to Thread 80c006400 (LWP 100415/remmina)]
0x0000000800f477c2 in g_object_unref () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
```

I did send an e-mail to the FreeBSD port maintainers in May 2014, however I have not seen any fixes yet.


----------

